# New El Dorado build



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is the start of my new 18x18x24 ZooMed El Dorado build.

This is build will not have a back ground just a cork tree trunk and branches. 

Will have to get a full plant list but I have a few bulbophyllum, philodendron, macgravia vine and a couple other plants. As far as broms go I think I might use Neoregelia Tunisia I have a large cluster of about 6-7 plants.

Here are pictures of what I have done so far..









I had to hold this one up till I get it gorilla glued on.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

nice cork tree trunk, where did you get yours?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

whitethumb said:


> nice cork tree trunk, where did you get yours?


Thanks....

It's actually 3 tubes that are gorilla glued together....I got the tubes from GlassBoxtropicals.com(Mike Rizzo). When I got them I tried to get them as close to being simular bark pattern as possible so it looked like they belonged together...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

good stuff, can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm always interested in tanks with no backgrounds that can be viewed from all sides. Looks like a promising start, looking forward to your choice of plants and to see those frogs climb all over the cork tree.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

No action today....Got the small branch Gg yesterday just have to Gg tge big branch and get glass cut for the lid....Get more work done tomorrow.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

lookin good so far!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I love the cork builds.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is the final product GS'ed in place...



















Just need to go get some glass cut for the lid.
sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

The long limb the frogs cannot get into just for safty sake, I closed it off with gorrila glue that expanded. It is also supported with some 1/2", /3/4" PVC but the rest of the tree is open to their exploration. I am gonna call this viv "The Crooked Tree".


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Love it! Very nice start! 

Later this year I hope to be doing 2 36" tall cork "trees" similar to yours. I can't wait...I've had it planned for over 6 months now. I just have to wait until the funds are available to buy a whole lot of cork(wholesale box or two)! Yours looks great!

Looking forward to seeing it planted! Subscribed! 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Chris....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Good job on the cork tree trunk. I am excited to see the tank with some substrate and plants. I am beginning to like tanks with no backgrounds and a center focus more and more. It seems to make them look a bit bigger.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Got a little work done today...


















I used a larger Neo. Tunisia from my cluster and Neo. Wildtiger. I am really liking the wildtiger.

Hopefully more planting tomorrow.
My substrate is what l always use Turface, cocofiber, organic peat sphagnum with some beni. clay powder added...no ratio.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you for the update. cant wait til the frog pics come


----------



## crazydaz (Nov 18, 2012)

Great job on the tree and brom placement!! Looks super!

Nice start so far!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

OK so I got the tank planted, seeded with temp. springs, trop. springs,orange isos, dwarf white isos. 
I used 2 kinds of leaf litter Cali. live sand oak and Live sand oak. 

I will get some better pictures once it is in place and under proper lighting.

Here is a plant list:
Neoregelia Wildtiger
Neoregelia Tunisia

McColley's Finale 
Rhaphidophora sp. NOID
Pilea aluminum
Purple Waffle plant- Hemigraphis exotica( this one I wrapped the roots in sphag cause it likes extra wet conditions)
Schismatoglottis sp
3 bulbophyllums....I have IDs but not right at hand.
A moss from Manuran...Forgot the name









Really bad picture


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I really like the wild tiger, great looking brom with some good size to it. It should turn into a really nice focal point!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> I really like the wild tiger, great looking brom with some good size to it. It should turn into a really nice focal point!


They are becoming my favorite vivarium brom....I like to use one or two kinds of broms as opposed to a hodge podge of broms. Wildtigers have seemed to be relatively cheap toget in large clusters. The 2 used in this viv came from a 9 plant cluster that I used the other 7 in my intermedius build.


----------



## Ranitomeya Jack (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking great, can't wait to see the finished product with some frogs!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

No changes.... Planned to move some things around on the racks so I could put the tank in its spot but crushed my hand at work. So can't life much more then a fork at the moment. Hopefully the swelling goes down enough over the next week that I can get back in action....Once I move it I will take some pictures and add the frogs.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice work with the tree! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

diggenem said:


> Nice work with the tree!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Dig....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is the tank with proper lighting....









sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice!!! Love the tree. This and pumilo's cork tree build have inspired me to try one very soon!!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea thats nice. What are the broms

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

diggenem said:


> Yea thats nice. What are the broms
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


The broms are Neo. Tunisia(big one) and Neo. Wildtiger. The wildtiger is becoming my favorite vivarium brom. 

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I might add a vine to the top of the hole of the large trunk/branch....So it kinda hangs down from the hole and maybe cover up the smooth cut....


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

You did an outstanding job! It will be beautiful once it is grown in.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Just to add, my El Dorados like to have a bit of a 'canopy'. Maybe dim the light little bit? My male especially likes to call from the coco hut in the leaf litter directly under the overhanging vines.

D


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> You did an outstanding job! It will be beautiful once it is grown in.


Thanks Jeepers...



Dendroguy said:


> Just to add, my El Dorados like to have a bit of a 'canopy'. Maybe dim the light little bit? My male especially likes to call from the coco hut in the leaf litter directly under the overhanging vines.
> 
> D


Thanks for the heads up...Will look to adding something, will have to find something outside of the typical pothos though...


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking good as usual bro. Nice work.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Looking good as usual bro. Nice work.


Thanks Nick....much appreciated.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I had some help moving the tank into postition...I could do it but my hand is out of commision at the moment. So added the mister and misses El Dorado into their new digs, seems the mister likes it. Haven't heard that much calling from him since I got him....Pictures of the pair once they settle in....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a couple pictures of the couple I took when they were in holding....

Pretty stunning pair I think....


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice build, I love the branching tree structure, it adds some nice depth to the tank. Some great looking frogs as well!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

OK....Found my plant tags for the bulbophyllum

Bulb. laxiflorum
Bulb. scaberullm
Bulb. pulchellum


----------

